# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Питер

## Devils_toy

неужели никого из Питера??Не может быть

----------


## истерика

йа из питера.. :!:

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

надо будет к вам как нить съездить

----------


## истерика

*Hvis Lyset Tar Oss*, вот вот... :roll: съезди..

----------


## Betta

давно хочу в Питер съездить(ну я там была хочу еще),но пока нет времени

----------


## Светлый Ангел

У меня в Питере дядя родной живет - я там часто бываю.=)

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

можно как нить соорудить экспедицию в питер)) я кстати в питере был только проездом оч хочу съездить

----------


## blooddrakon

Вот вот, у меня тоже давняя бредовая затея в Питер съездить ! Можно будет как нибудь закатиться туда ! На праздники например какие-нить или на Н.Г.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

я думал летом успеть)) мечты мечты

----------


## истерика

хм..так может кто нить соберёца и приедет?)и устроим мега поинт форума су в Питере+)хоть в живую пообщаемся..а мну маниакальная идея съездить в москву...(((очень хотца у вас на встрече побывать

----------


## Гражданин

А у меня есть мыслишки понаехать в культурную столицу. Работать,просто жить. Даже начать новую жизнь. Но так как там нет знакомых,родни,то надо с кем-то скооперироваться. Такие дела.

----------


## mertvec

Пха-ха-ха! Ну можешь пожить у меня, пока родоки на даче. XD

ЗЫ: Это я так шутить пытаюсь. -_-

----------


## Гражданин

Пока не знаю. Не определился. Есть своя квартира в миллионнике. Есть в нем также люди,которых можно назвать друзьями,но иной раз я в сомнениях,точнее частенько думаю,а друзья ли мы как раньше. Вот думу гадаю. Все пытаюсь убежать от себя,как говорит батя:"25 скоро,а все приключений ищешь. Пора уже "стабильность", семью, живи в N-городе,найди работу,получай второе образование и т.д.".
 Пришел недавно с армии досрочно. Относительно много где и кем работал,но все не то. По образованию гуманитарий.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

5-7 ноября буду в питере по работе. Так что если у кого есть желание замутить сходку, то давайте попробуем состыковаться)

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

5-го вечером не смогу, только если 6-го или 7-го.
но в любом случае, как говорила моя училка по алгебре, "лес рук...")

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> 5-го вечером не смогу, только если 6-го или 7-го.
> но в любом случае, как говорила моя училка по алгебре, "лес рук...")


 Подаю прошение на аудиенцию!

----------


## Dida

да ради такого дела стоит приехать в питер))))))я недавно устроилась меня никто не пустит

----------


## Dida

> Подаю прошение на аудиенцию!


  лс невозможно тебе написать ....почисти старые лс

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> .


 Ну давай если наберётся нас трое, то замутим)
Я бы предложил 6-го ближе к вечеру, но не оч поздно. Как у тебя со временем?

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Ну давай если наберётся нас трое, то замутим)
> Я бы предложил 6-го ближе к вечеру, но не оч поздно. Как у тебя со временем?


 имею обыкновение работать до 19ти не в центре. но скорее всего смогу 6ого сбежать на пару часов раньше и к шести вечера прикатиться в центр.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Третий (с четвёртым и пятым), найдитесь!

----------


## Rex_Nemorensis

Возможно я смогу 6-7

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Очередная (или первая) питерская мини-сходка всё-таки состоялась) "Суицидники всех стран, объединяйтесь!" К сожалению, решено всё было лишь в последние несколько часов и Rex_Nemorensis'у написали поздно, и он не пришёл/не пришла(

Встретиться получилось без косяков, посидели в кафешке на "площади восстания", поболтали о том о сём) о красивом алтае, молдингах на окна, фестах, работе и т.п.
Питер, как всегда, был хмур и дождлив, но лично я в который раз был поражён выдержанностью архитектурного стиля, по крайней мере центра.
КтоЗдесь взяла с собой фотик и мы решили не стесняшкаться/параноить и попросили сфоткать нас для истории нашего пусть и невесёлого, но тесного форума)

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Вот это сходка. Столько новых лиц


 всё, что больше одного - уже сходка)

----------


## ноль

> КтоЗдесь взяла с собой фотик


 По моей просьбе))

----------


## КтоЗдесь

В пятницу 5ого декабря в Яани Кирик играют Металлику на барочных инструментах.
Неможно нейти! 
http://www.jaanikirik.ru/concerts_p_2_p_12_p_5.html

----------


## КтоЗдесь

предлагаю культпрог: Пикник седьмого марта вечером в ДК им. Ленсовета. как вариант - девятого в ближнем Новгороде.

----------


## Traumerei

25 августа на один день прибуду в этот замечательный город, если есть желающие увидеться-познакомиться, буду рада организовать встречу.

----------


## chiitaa

Я в Питере пойду если что.

----------


## Rum

> Очередная (или первая) питерская мини-сходка всё-таки состоялась) "Суицидники всех стран, объединяйтесь!" К сожалению, решено всё было лишь в последние несколько часов и Rex_Nemorensis'у написали поздно, и он не пришёл/не пришла(


 Вау, Галерея, поди?)
Эх, жаль, давно было(

----------


## Pechalka

была недавно.

----------


## Элен

> была недавно.


 Как все прошло? что дальше будешь делать?

----------


## Pechalka

Пусть все останутся в неведении....

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Едем с друзьями в питер на этих выходных и у меня будет свободное время в вс вечером, так что можно замутить сходку)

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Опять нелёгкая занесёт в питер, так что если кто свободен в пятницу днём - можно замутить мини-сходку)

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Есть желающие пересечься?

----------


## mertvec

Есть![?]

----------


## RustyChain

Погнали гулять по заливу, ёшта!

----------


## mertvec

В Питере настолько благоприятный климат, что суицидентов нема совсем. =) Или реально никто гулять не хочет?

----------


## RustyChain

Да полюбому тут сидят. Хотят гулять, но боятся, ибо "непростые времена!".

----------


## RustyChain

Ты с ума сходишь. Иди уже в гей-клуб и кадри мальчишек. Как смогёшь.

----------

